# zuviel arbeitsspeicher



## wemuel (18. September 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Hab mir jetzt für meinen P4 2,53Ghz Pentium eine Arbeitsspeicher Modul von 1 GB DDR ram zugelegt. unter windoswXP läuft alles vernünftig, nur beim betriebssystem windows ME stürtzt der rechner beim Start immer ab! unterstützt windows ME überhaupt 1GB ram?

grüsse wemuel


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. September 2004)

Windows 9x & ME kommen soviel ich weiss mit mehr als 512 MB Ram nicht wirklich zurecht, wodurch mehr Ram hier nicht schneller sondern normalerweise langsamer macht.


----------



## Johannes Postler (18. September 2004)

Das könnte für dich interessant sein:

http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/tip1164.htm


----------



## wemuel (19. September 2004)

danke leute!

für eure schnellen antworten!
auf winfaq hab ich komplett die lösung für mein prob gefunden! 
thx Johannes 

greetz
wemuel


----------

